#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Marokkaanse meiden met grote voeten?

## marocfeet

Ja ik heb dus iets met marok (groot schoenmaat) vrouwenvoeten..ik weet het, idioot, maar kan er niets aan doen en heb het geaccepteerd.

Het komt wel meer voor kijk naar deze site voetjobs.nl

Maar nu is mijn vraag...zijn vrouwenvoeten eigenlijk haram of halal?
Als halal is dan zoek ik graag voetmodellen.

Wie weet het?

----------


## J.Emh

Succes ermee.

----------


## Los

maat 39

----------


## spiegies

is maatje 42 ook goed?

----------


## marocfeet

> is maatje 42 ook goed?


ja graag  :lekpuh:

----------


## Wrida36

maat 40

----------


## ZAKENVROUWTJE

39 haha

----------


## Eric de Blois

Een erotische fetisj: Mag het, is het legaal en/of halal?



Een oud bericht maar nog wel een actueel onderwerp.




> Maar nu is mijn vraag...zijn vrouwenvoeten eigenlijk haram of halal?
> Als halal is dan zoek ik graag voetmodellen.
> 
> Wie weet het?


Je hebt een fetisj voor voeten zo blijkt uit je verhaal. Dan zou je de vraag moeten stellen is een (seksuele) voorkeur voor voeten haram of halal. En niet vragen of de (vrouwelijke) voet zlf haram of halal is. Dat laatste klinkt nogal absurd. Immers als delen van het lichaam haram zouden zijn, waarom bestaan ze dan? Volgens de geloofsovertuiging en goddelijke leer heeft de schepper alles geschapen, dus ook vrouwelijk voeten. De schepper zou toch niet iets scheppen waarvan deze zelf vindt dat het haram is. Een voorkeur hebben voor een bepaald deel van de schepping, bijvoorbeeld voeten, kan gewoon niet haram zijn. 

Persoonlijk heb ik een fetisj voor grote schaamlippen. Dwz de binnenste zogenaamde "kleine" schaamlippen. Naast dat ik van schaamhaar hou. Een natuurlijke bos schaamhaar is tegenwoordig helaas ook een zeldzaam iets geworden. Wat is er mis met de natuur? We zijn in meerderheid genetisch geconditioneerd de natuur aantrekkelijk te vinden.

Sinds 1980 (DSM-III) horen 'body parts' ook tot een fetisj. Dat was vr 1980 alleen nog met voorwerpen het geval. Bijvoorbeeld leer, naaldhakken, stockings etc.




> Ja ik heb dus iets met marok (groot schoenmaat) vrouwenvoeten..ik weet het, idioot, maar kan er niets aan doen en heb het geaccepteerd.


Waarom, als je die voetenfetisj geaccepteerd hebt van jezelf, waarom dan nog vragen of het al dan niet halal is? Dat station ben jij toch gepasseerd met het accepteren van je fetisj? Het accepteren van je eigen seksuele voorkeur is een goede instelling. Je kunt je erotische voorkeuren trouwens ook niet onderdrukken, dus accepteren is het beste. Voorkeuren heb je meegekregen. Daar kun je niets aan doen. Het heeft geen zin voorkeuren trachten weg te drukken. Je kunt niet zeggen: ik wil het niet meer lekker vinden. Begrijp je?

In de juridische context is het goed mogelijk dat een bepaalde voorkeur niet gepraktiseerd mag worden. Te denken valt aan pedofilie. Ook kan een religie bepaalde (seksuele) handelingen verbieden. Persoonlijk vind ik dat allemaal niet zo relevant. Ten eerste moet elke handeling samen met een ander of meerderen met wederzijds goedvinden plaatsvinden. Daarna komt pas de vraag of zulks wettelijk mag. Tot 1971 waren homoseksuele handelingen in Nederland ook strafbaar, netals overspel. Kijk als je het dan toch doet, wat maakt dat moreel uit? Niets. Iets wat juridisch verboden is, is niet noodzakelijk ook onetisch of immoreel.




> ik kom graag in contact met maroc vrouwen met stinkvoeten.


Mooi. Mooi ook die niets verhullende vraag. Helemaal niet raar of immoreel. Jij doet daar niemand kwaad mee. Daarom moet je dan ook echt gaan zoeken wat je wenst en je vooral niet afvragen of zulks in de religeuze context niet toegestaan is. Die vraag of bezorgdheid is totaal irrelevant! Hieraan zie je maar weer hoezeer religie mensen totaal onder controle kan hebben. Ik begrijp het heel goed, want ik ben christelijk opgevoed. Ik weet heel goed waar ik het over heb als het om de bijbel gaat en onderdukking van mensen. Religie en geloof praat mensen een schuldgevoel aan over persoonlijke gevoelens en voorkeuren. Dat moet je niet toelaten bij jezelf. Persoonlijk heb ik het christelijk geloof met een souvereine minachting van mij afgeworpen. Dat was een fantastische bevrijding kan ik je zeggen. Geef voorrang aan eigen voorkeuren, mits de omgeving er geen last van heeft en de mensen met wie jij je voorkeuren praktiseert dit in volledige vrijheid doen. De rest kan de pot op, inclusief de Nederlandse wet en religie.

----------


## [email protected]

"In de juridische context is het goed mogelijk dat een bepaalde voorkeur niet gepraktiseerd mag worden. Te denken valt aan *pedofilie.* Ook kan een religie bepaalde (seksuele) handelingen verbieden. Persoonlijk vind ik dat allemaal niet zo relevant. "


Jij vind het niet zo relevant dat ze verboden zijn, lees ik dat goed?

----------


## Eric de Blois

> "In de juridische context is het goed mogelijk dat een bepaalde voorkeur niet gepraktiseerd mag worden. Te denken valt aan *pedofilie.* Ook kan een religie bepaalde (seksuele) handelingen verbieden. Persoonlijk vind ik dat allemaal niet zo relevant. "
> 
> 
> Jij vind het niet zo relevant dat ze verboden zijn, lees ik dat goed?


Exact, dat heb je goed gelezen en begrepen. Homoseksualiteit was in Nederland voorheen ook strafbaar. Ik vind wetten voor mijn morele kader niet relevant. Ik bepaal op grond van eigen ideen of bepaalde handelingen immoreel zijn of niet. Pedofilie vind ik persoonlijk wl taboe, maar niet omdat het wettelijk verboden is. Wetten zijn voor mij geen morele referentie. Ik heb er geen moeite mee wetten te overtreden die ik moreel verwerpelijk of onrechtvaardig vind.

----------


## [email protected]

Vind jij dat pedofilie niet strafbaar zou moeten zijn?

----------


## Eric de Blois

> Vind jij dat pedofilie niet strafbaar zou moeten zijn?


Ja, dat moet wel strafbaar zijn. Wat ik stel in het algemeen is dat ik de wet niet nodig heb om te bepalen welke seksuele handelingen goed en fout zijn. Ik denk dat dit bij de meeste mensen zo werkt. Als ik zou gaan naar een plaats op de wereld waar bepaalde handelingen verboden zijn die hier wl mogen, zou ik gewoon de wet ovetreden. Ik vind het niet immoreel om foute wetten te overtreden, het is alleen risicovol. Wetten zijn mensenwerk en niet altijd juist.

Seksuele handelingen met familie, mits vrijwillig en tussen volwassenen, vind ik ook geen probleem, al heb ik daar persoonlijk geen ervaring mee. Ik denk bijvoorbeeld aan seks tussen neef en nicht of met een tante of oom. Zelfs tussen broer en zus, ik vind het allemaal prima, als het vrijwillig gebeurd. Toen ik veertien was, heb ik mijn tante van vijftig naakt gezien bij ons thuis boven. Toen wilde ik eigenlijk ook seks met haar, maar dat is er niet van gekomen, ik durfde het niet voor te stellen. Het was wel een stuk, een volslank mooi lichaam. Niet knap maar wel aantrekkelijk. Dat zou wettelijk ook niet hebben gemogen want ik was immers pas veertien. Maar wat zou mij dat nu boeien? Daar zou wat mij betreft nooit iemand achter komen.

Als we het over foute wetten hebben, vind ik het verbod op polygame huwelijken ook verkeerd. Wat mij betreft zou het polygame huwelijk gewoon legaal moeten zijn. Ik vind het ook prima als mensen zulke wetten overtreden. Wat mij betreft mag een vrouw, als ze dat zou willen, met drie mannen trouwen. Dat moeten die vier mensen in kwestie helemaal zelf weten. Zeker een land als Nederland, dat een prominente rol heeft gespeeld met het homohuwelijk, zou het polygame huwelijk moeten legaliseren.

----------


## [email protected]

No comment verder, word hier misselijk van.

----------


## Eric de Blois

> No comment verder, word hier misselijk van.


Jammer. Niet jammer dat je misselijk zegt te worden, maar dat je de conversatie afbreekt. Ik heb je eerlijk antwoord op je vraag gegeven. Wat is nu precies wat je niet vind deugen? Daar zou ik dan ook graag een antwoord op willen hebben.

----------


## Suleiman1!

graag je email
[email protected]

0687241010

ik kom uit syria

----------

